# gore bike wear is it worth the money



## terry_gardener (17 Oct 2013)

after looking at some clothing I have noticed the gore bike wear is about twice the price of other brands but is it worth the money.


----------



## Dusty Bin (17 Oct 2013)

Some brands are twice the price of Gore. Which particular item are you looking at?


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2013)

I have two Gore jerseys and a Windstopper jacket. They are excellent kit but I wouldn't and didn't pay full price for them. The fit is great and the material is technically good.


----------



## London Female (17 Oct 2013)

I have a Gore waterproof jacket, on a recent day long ride in the rain my top half was the only part of me that was dry and it did not leave me sweaty.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (17 Oct 2013)

I have a gore jersey. Was only about £25 quid. Seems better made than the 2 pairs of £100 castelli bib shorts I just bought :-/ 
Infact my aldi tights seem better made than the castelli's too. 

Time to make use of wiggles return services I think!


----------



## nappadang (17 Oct 2013)

I recently bought a Gore power Active, waterproof, jacket. I've only used it once in anger but it performed brilliantly. My torso remained bone dry, without a drop of sweat collecting inside. The beading effect was also excellent, I spent an hour in persistent rain then shook the water off and it was as good as dry.


----------



## mustang1 (17 Oct 2013)

Several years ago I bought a Gore WindStopper jacket for £85. It was one of THE BEST purchases I ever made. Later when it wore out, I bought a replacement but the price had increase to £100. I checked today in the shop and they dont have a direct replacement, instead they sell one where the sleeves can be zipped off. That's £140. I doubt I will buy another Gore jacket at those kinds of prices.

After buying the first Gore jacket, I also bought a couple of Gore shorts. They are the most comfortable shorts I have.

I also have Gore Windstopper gloves which are fantastic at precisely the thing they are designed for: keeping wind off your fingers.

Apart from the jacket, I can see myself buying more Gore stuff, but as the other brands get better and offer similar (but not the same) garments for cheaper, I would look carefully at the other brands. Though I'll admit I dont feel the same "affection" for the lower priced stuff that I do for Gore.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Oct 2013)

Gore Windstopper gloves = 10/10, but not cheap


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Oct 2013)

I paid full price for gore pants, hat, mittens and overshoes....balanced out by £200 saving on a goretex jacket. I've not regretted any purchase.

Edit: iirc all at least 2 years old and perform as new.hth


----------



## vickster (17 Oct 2013)

20% off Gore on Evans at the mo (+ quidco cashback)


----------



## Finnjävel (18 Oct 2013)

I've got gore bike wear jackets, gloves and bibs. The usual story usual that I buy a cheap piece of bikewear, thinking that it can't be that bad. Then it is. Then I buy a bit better one, and it's crap as well. This can go on for a few rounds. Then I buy the item I should have bought, and have a happy and satisfying relationship with it for years and years, but have to figure out where to put the pile of almost-good-enough stuff.

There are some things that are cheap and good, but they are few and far between.

Gore stuff rocks.


----------



## jowwy (18 Oct 2013)

I love gore bike wear - some of the best kit i have bought xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rando (18 Oct 2013)

I hope Gore is worth it because I have just ordered this 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gore-bike-wear/xenon-20-so-jacket-ec040380

Certainly the most I have ever spent on any item of clothing let alone just for cycling ! But i am convincing myself that buy cheap buy twice is right.

I did have problems deciding between the one I ordered and this one though
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gore-bike-wear/power-gore-tex-active-jacket-ec053073#features

Just hoping the xenon 2.0 windstopper offers some decent protection against the rain otherwise i maybe wishing I had purchased the power gore tex one.


----------



## tincaman (18 Oct 2013)

You can get good Gore prices by shopping here, there is even an Outlet/Clearance section


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Oct 2013)

I have a GORE Windstopper gilet and it's fab! Very good quality - unlike Northwave and the likes...


----------



## jazzkat (18 Oct 2013)

The crash I had last year that broke my collar bone was undertaken in a gore windproof (the one with the zippy off sleeves) I had a deep graze on my shoulder, a collar bone in bits and a windproof with not a mark on it!
It's very warm and despite being expensive I think it is/has been good value.


----------



## Herbie (18 Oct 2013)

mustang1 said:


> Several years ago I bought a Gore WindStopper jacket for £85. It was one of THE BEST purchases I ever made. Later when it wore out, I bought a replacement but the price had increase to £100. I checked today in the shop and they dont have a direct replacement, instead they sell one where the sleeves can be zipped off. That's £140. I doubt I will buy another Gore jacket at those kinds of prices.
> 
> After buying the first Gore jacket, I also bought a couple of Gore shorts. They are the most comfortable shorts I have.
> 
> ...


 


I have a gore windstopper jacket type garment that the sleeves zip off.....had it for over 4 years and is still as good as it was when new....worth the cash? YES


----------



## terry_gardener (18 Oct 2013)

i looking at some gloves (waterproof, winter), waterproof trousers and waterproof jacket. 

thanks for the comments


----------



## Tcr4x4 (18 Oct 2013)

Took my gore wind proof gloves out today.. Toasty warm hands all the time.
Only slight issue, was sometimes a part of the glove would catch the rubber on the hoods. Just a tad annoying.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2013)

Back in the day... blah blah... gore mtb jacket... yadda yadda expensive... the thing the thing first ride... rhubarb rhubarb barbed wire... drone drone weeping.

Gore vs most of the rest proves the rule 'Buy cheap buy twice'.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (21 Oct 2013)

Been looking at Gore myself, quite like the look of the gear but will wait for xmas sale and hopefully pick up some bargains.


----------



## simgsxr (22 Oct 2013)

Bought a Gore Phantom jacket a while back - this will be the 4th autumn/winter that it will be used, it looks & performs just as good as when I bought it. All the reflective detail is present & it is used in all weathers throughout the colder months. Also have bib shorts, very comfortable, summer gloves as previous. Unlike other brands I have in the wardrobe Gore products seem to last & perform a lot longer & it's worth keeping an eye out for the offers as there are some good deals from the online shops throughout the year.


----------



## uclown2002 (22 Oct 2013)

Never regretted a gore purchase; quality stuff.


----------



## BimblingBee (22 Oct 2013)

It's good stuff but not at full price. Can take a while to dry too if that's a consideration.


----------



## Peteaud (22 Oct 2013)

What does the sizes come up as, small or large side, as most stuff I know comes up small.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Oct 2013)

Gore stuff has a good body and arm length. If you're longer than you are wider then it's worth a try. My Gore tops have all worn extremely well.

Mind you, AH reckons Gore is cheap and looks cheap. So, think on........


----------



## Banjo (22 Oct 2013)

Evans have some deals on Gore stuff now.


----------



## nappadang (22 Oct 2013)

Got absolutely hammered by rain in the Gore Power Active, again tonight. It performed brilliantly from both a waterproof and a breathable perspective.
Worth every penny


----------



## 400bhp (23 Oct 2013)

tincaman said:


> You can get good Gore prices by shopping here, there is even an Outlet/Clearance section



Thanks for that. Bought the Power jacket in the clearance section.


----------



## jagman.2003 (29 Oct 2013)

I don't normally buy high price items. Mainly because I seem to get good use of of some budget ranges. But some stuff like a good jacket I bit the bullet & went for the Gore Phantom, removable sleeves & things. Got a very good price in sale from LBS. Very happy. Warm, but breathable. Just about to start using it for the second winter.


----------



## Rando (29 Oct 2013)

I have purchased this gore xenon 2.0 SO jacket . It arrived today so not had chance to test it out yet but have to say I am impressed with the quality and fit of the jacket. Although at this price I expect quality!
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gore-bike-wear/xenon-20-so-jacket-ec040380


----------



## Rando (29 Oct 2013)

Actually I have also just ordered these gore gloves.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...windstopper-soft-shell-thermo-gloves-ec053093
Hope these are good enough to keep my hands/fingers warm this winter as I have tried numerous gloves so far without success. These though are by far the dearest gloves I have purchased.


----------



## PaulSecteur (6 Nov 2013)

Rando said:


> I have purchased this gore xenon 2.0 SO jacket



Its a great cold weather garment. I think the first time I tried mine it was a crisp morning, starting about 5°. I had an aldi base layer on too. After about 30 mins it was up to about 7 or 8° and I was sweating buckets! I had to take the base layer off, wring it out and stuff it in a back pocket. I found it hard to calibrate how thin and light it was to the protection it gave. I should also mention I was wearing matching gore xenon bibs - also well recommended if you plan on a lot of cold miles.

When you first put it on the sleeves will seem waaay to long, but once in the riding position they will just seem too long. But when the gloves are on you can use the length to get a really draft proof seal.

I am chubby so provide myself with some under skin insulation - skinnys might find they need a base layer earlier.


----------

